

Snowden files 'read by Russia and China': 5 questions for UK government - FredericJ
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/jun/14/snowden-files-read-by-russia-and-china-five-questions-for-uk-government

======
skidoo
There is not enough popcorn in the world for this right now.

